# Coreldateien wie speichern?



## Painterman (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo
Eine Frage noch. Unter welcher Datei speichere ich Schriften ab damit sie mit zb 
Inkscape zu öffnen.


----------



## Ellie (1. August 2005)

Moin,

ein sehr variables Dateiformat ist das eps (encapsulated post script). Ansonsten verhält es sich mit den Schriften genauso wie vorher auch, du installierst sie und sie sind dann in allen Programmen nutzbar.

LG,
Ellie


----------

